# 10 gallon vert.. brom?



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

Was wondering for a 10 gallon vert tank..how many brom is possible ..and what species would be consider the smallest brom..to keep ..if anything got some idea..would appreciate the info..thanks


Milez


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a 10g vert and I have 5 broms in there right now, along with a couple other plants. Will your 10g vert have a background? If it has a background you can fit more broms in by puting them into the background. I think the more broms the better, gives the frogs a better hiding spot, and when they start laying eggs, more spots for the tads.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Some that I have that will fi a 10 vert and really like:
Neoregalia "Chiquita Linda"
Neoreglia "Andy Ann"
Neoregalia "Domino"
Neoregalia ampullacea
Vresia racinae
Neoregalia "shamrock"


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

If you ask Jason he can tell you all about good ones. He has tons! He runs the dartfrog megastore. Very nice broms.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Here`s a few for your viewing pleasure-

New England Herpetoculture - Mini Neoregelias

John


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Some others that come to mind are 
N.dungsiana
N. flare up
N. fireball
N. Zoe
N. pauciflora
N. rubrifolia
N. ampullacea 'tigrina'
N. punctatissima 'rubra'
N. punctatissima yellow banded

There are actually a bunch that will work in a to vert.
J


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

What are your purposes for the bromeliads? Decoration or for tad rearing?

The smallest bromeliad in the family is Tillandsia usneoides (Spanish Moss) but the smallest Neoregelia is Neo. lilliputiana. It doesn't hold much water but its a nice decorative species.

If you want a great bromeliad for looks and for water holding that'll go well in a 10 gal vert, you should try to obtain Neo. 'Ritzy Red'. Its by far the best. Holds lots of water for its size and it doesn't get much larger around than a baseball. Its also one of those that colors up really well with terrarium lighting.

Here's one I had in a 10 gal a while back...











One thing is to watch how many you put in a viv. I learned the hard way that when you cram too many bromeliads in a viv it severely decreases the airflow between them. This is also perfect breeding ground for scale and it will spread quickly if you have even just 1 or 2 scale insects.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I got this one from Jason in a brom pack. Was one of my favs, Holds alot of water but doesnt take up much room at all. I would say it holds almost as much water as a rain guage.


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks for the reply.. i won't be having a background....will be a 4 side view tank with broms with a center tree trunk.. also i just purchase kyoto spore..hoping to get those spread in before purchasing any plants.. thanks for info.. 

milez


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

Dartfrog Megastore has awesome prices..thanks


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

milez803 said:


> thanks for the reply.. i won't be having a background....will be a 4 side view tank with broms with a center tree trunk.. also i just purchase kyoto spore..hoping to get those spread in before purchasing any plants.. thanks for info..
> 
> milez


GL with the kyoto moss, I bought like 6 packs. I spread it in two vivs in several different ways and it never took off. I gave two packs to a friend and he said its taken off like crazy. Not sure what we did different. Let me know how that does for you.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

From what I can see Neo Candelabra stays pretty small, and holds tonnes of water for tad rearing.

It really is quite the looker, like a mini Neo Compacta (Its a Compacta cross), with loads of leaves creating a lovely mini rosette.

Richie


----------

